# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Γιώργος Ξάνθης

## Polyneikos

O *Γιώργος** Ξάνθης* είναι από τους ελπιδοφόρους αθλητές που παρακολουθούμε τα τελευταία χρόνια σε αγώνες.
Η πρώτη του εμφάνιση ήταν στο *Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA το 2011*.Κέρδισε την κατηγορία Juniors.
Το *2012* επαναλαμβάνει την επιτυχία στην κατηγορία Juniors στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA.




Πήρε την προκριση για το *Παγκόσμιο της WABBA* στην Pandova και εκεί κατέλαβε την 3η θέση


To *2015* επανήλθε αγωνιστικά  στo *28ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ* στην κατηγορία -90




Μερικές χαρακτηριστικές του φωτογραφίες

*Πρωτάθλημα WABBA 2011

*

*Αγωνιστική Προετοιμασία 2012
*



*Πρωτάθλημα WABBA 2012*

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Πολυαγαπητός φίλος,και θαυμαστός αθλητής,ο Γιώργος ειναι απο τα καλύτερα παιδιά που εχω γνωρίσει...Με γνώσεις πάνω στο αντικείμενο,αγάπη για αυτο που κάνει,και πρόθυμος να βοηθησει οπου χρειάζεται... 

Επίσης να αναφέρω οτι με βοηθησε στην προετοιμασία μου δίνοντας μου πολύτιμες συμβουλες τοσο για το ποζάρισμα,οσο και tips για την εμφανιση και τη διατροφη ,στον πρώτο αγώνα μου το 2014 στην IFBB ..να του ευχηθω και απο εδω,καλη επιτυχία στους στόχους του...

----------


## Polyneikos

Τωρα βρίσκεται σε περίοδο προετοιμασίας για έναν αγώνα στην Βουλγαρία  καθώς και για το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτης και το 29ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB.
Είναι δίδυμο στην προπόνηση με τον Θανάση Αττιλάκο και γυμνάζεται είτε στου Αλεκου Σιατραβάνη είτε στου Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, όπου είναι και ο Σύλλογος που έχει το δελτίο του (ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ)

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην Μέκκα του Ελληνικού Bodybuilding, το γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, φωτογραφήσαμε τον Γιώργο Ξάνθη , τρείς ημέρες πριν από το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτη, όπου θα διαγωνιστεί στην κατηγορία -90 κιλων.
Φυσικά ο τελικος του στόχος είναι το 29ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB, στις 5 Ιουνίου!

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Τα παρακάτω αφιέρωμα του Γιώργου είναι από την επανέκδοση του περιοδικού των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*, Bodybuilding & Fitness Τεύχος 18-Μάιος 2016.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος

Ο Γιωργος ειναι πληρης σκληρος harcore αθλητης! Χαιρομαι πολυ π τον γνωριζω κ που ειναι φιλος μου

----------

